# Cupojoes.com - good experiences?



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey, all. I'm thinking of ordering a pipe from cupojoes.com. Has anyone here bought from them before? Have you had good experiences with them? Thanks!


----------



## Phil S (Oct 23, 2007)

I haven't bought anything from them, but I've never heard a bad word said about them, nothing but praise.


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

I've purchased pipes and tobacco from them back when I smoked a pipe. Excellent customer service. No problems at all. :tu


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

I've bought a bunch of Boveda products from them. Great little company. I ordered on Thursday night, everything arrive to Cali on Monday.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I've ordered from them twice. Excellent service.


----------



## rlacapra1 (Mar 30, 2007)

I ordered butane fuel from them. Quick shipping, no problems.


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

I visit this store 2x a month on my route. They have always been good to me. Got a nording freehand signature there and love it. If they give you trouble I'll take care of them for you, lol


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Good people, i've ordered a number of things from them. Shop with confidence :tu


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info, guys. I just ordered a pipe from them with my Christmas money. I'm finally adding a Dunhill to my collection, picture attached from their website. I'll let you know how things go with cupojoes and the pipe.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Just wanted to follow up. I got my pipe today, and I would give cupojoes.com a rating of a B+. After purchasing the pipe via their website I received an automated email with the details of the order. I never received any other response from them, but Eric was good about emailing me when I had questions prior to the purchase. I ordered it on 12/29, and received it today. Considering I placed the order on a Saturday, and there was a Sunday and New Years Day in between, I'd say that's pretty darn quick. 

I feel comfortable recommending them. I would have given them an A- or A if I had received a more personalized response after the order was placed (for instance, notification the pipe had actually shipped), but other than that they were great. :tu


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Any word on cupojoes and international shipping, more specifically to Canada which is where I live? I've been ordering from 4noggins, and I've been happy with their service, but I would like to have more options when it comes to buying online.


----------

